# The saddest thing I have ever seen..



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

A lady out in Nashville, TN who I am friends with on Facebook is in need of some help. This lady, known as Laurie Green runs a non profit animal welfare organization known as Safepaw that helps the homeless animal owners in Nashville (and if you've ever been to Nashville, you'll know there is a LOT of homeless), offering their pets free vet care, including spaying/neutering, vaccines, etc at very little to no cost. With the exception of donations, EVERYTHING is done out of her pocket. I personally have never met her, but my husband has (she was the one that spayed Charlotte when my husband first found her) and has told me she's a remarkable human being.

A few days ago, Laurie encountered probably one of the most horrible cruelty and neglect cases she had ever experienced in the 30+ years she's been working with animals. WARNING: The pictures linked below are really disturbing.

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e248/SachiCoon/mystic.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e248/SachiCoon/mystic2.jpg

She found a pit bull mix at an abandoned camp site on the verge of death, apparently just left there to starve and die in the elements. She's been out there everyday since she found her, trying to give her food and water, but the dog is just terrified. The dog isn't quite on the verge of no return, but will be very quickly if something isn't done. She is in desperate need of donations/foster care for this dog, otherwise the dog just doesn't have a chance. 

If you guys want to read the full story, you can find it on her facebook page here: http://www.facebook.com/notes/laurie-green/mystic-haunts/194490093924143

I really wish I was in the area. I'm in NO position to be taking in another dog, but I'd atleast assist in caring for her until more help was offered.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish my apartment allowed pit bulls, I would take her in for awhile if I could. I'm in the area though so I can ask around and see if anyone could foster her.


----------

